# xorg.conf mancante

## mrl4n

Ho installato su una nuova macchina il kernel 2.6.29 e Xorg.

Devo configurarlo per funzionare con la mia scheda video, ma in /etc/X11 xorg.conf non c'è....  :Shocked: 

Ho fatto l'emerge di Xorg dopo aver specificato in make.conf VIDEO e INPUT_DEVICES; non è la prima volta, che lo faccio, ma non mi era mai capitato di non avere il file di configurazione.

In compenso tastiera e mouse funzionano correttamente...  :Laughing: 

P.S ho già rifatto l'emerge di Xorg, ma non è cambiato nulla.

----------

## Peach

domanda forse non banale. hai seguito la guida alla configurazione di xorg presente nella lista delle guide su gentoo.org ?

----------

## Onip

l'ultimo xorg stabile ricava la configurazione direttamente da hal, senza utilizzare un file di configurazione.

----------

## mrl4n

Fantastico...ho seguito la guida all'installazione.

Come lo configuro, visto che in questo modo Xorg non parte per colpa delle impostazioni della scheda video?

----------

## Onip

Io sul mio (ex, sob) portatile con ati e driver open andavo benissimo senza xorg.conf. Al contrario con i driver closed ho dovuto specificare in xorg.conf la "classica" sezione con la configurazione della scheda video per poter lavorare correttamente.

----------

## mrl4n

Credo di non aver capito qualcosa...se la nuova versione di Xorg non usa xorg.conf perchè pensa hal a configurare tutto, come gli dico che deve usare i driver nvidia, piuttosto che nv?

----------

## table

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Credo di non aver capito qualcosa...se la nuova versione di Xorg non usa xorg.conf perchè pensa hal a configurare tutto, come gli dico che deve usare i driver nvidia, piuttosto che nv?

 

con la section device nella quale inserire

```

Driver "nvidia"
```

----------

## mrl4n

 *table wrote:*   

> con la section device nella quale inserire
> 
> ```
> 
> Driver "nvidia"
> ...

 

Dove? Ripeto...xorg.conf no ce l'ho. Trovo qualcosa in hald?

----------

## Onip

mrl4n, hai letto la mia risposta? Hai letto la documentazione (dove queste cose sono spiegate)?

se non c'è xorg.conf allora X si prende delle impostazioni di default utilizzando (anche) hal. Ad esempio il tipo di mouse, la tastiera eccetera... Se vuoi specificare qualcosa che non sia il default creati il file e imposta opportunamente la sezione device. Può anche essere che le impostazioni della scheda video le puoi anche specificare creando un opportuno file .fdi per hal, ma non ne ho idea. Dovresti googlare a riguardo.

Il file xorg.conf (come molti altri file di configurazione) non viene installato dal pacchetto di xorg, ma va creato a mano. E' sempre stato così.

----------

## mrl4n

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Il file xorg.conf (come molti altri file di configurazione) non viene installato dal pacchetto di xorg, ma va creato a mano. E' sempre stato così.

 

Non voglio fare polemica e dopo questo intervento chiudo la discussione...non è assolutamente vero; nella mia brevissima carriera gentoo ho installato xorg una decina di volte, ma è la prima che al termine dell'installazione il file .conf manca...ora spero solo di creare un file corretto.

Grazie di tutto...passo e chiudo.   :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Dovresti googlare a riguardo.
> 
> 

 

già. secondo me, purtroppo. da quando è uscito il nuovo xorg, si è creato un difetto di documentazione che non mi sembra ancora colmato del tutto.

per xorg.conf, prova a partire da qui:

```

qlist nvidia-drivers|grep XF

```

 :Idea: 

edit:  scopro adesso che esiste anche il comando nvidia-xconfig

----------

## bandreabis

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   Il file xorg.conf (come molti altri file di configurazione) non viene installato dal pacchetto di xorg, ma va creato a mano. E' sempre stato così. 
> 
> Non voglio fare polemica e dopo questo intervento chiudo la discussione...non è assolutamente vero; nella mia brevissima carriera gentoo ho installato xorg una decina di volte, ma è la prima che al termine dell'installazione il file .conf manca...ora spero solo di creare un file corretto.
> 
> Grazie di tutto...passo e chiudo.  

 

Io ho sempre e solo trovato il file xorg.conf.example (o come si chiama).

----------

## mrl4n

File xorg.conf creato...problemi con la scheda video.

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP Sun Jul 26 14:51:34 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 02 August 2009  11:58:14AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug  2 13:19:51 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0xba0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/0, 0xc0000000/0, 0xfc000000/0, I/O @ 0x00008c00/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.60  Tue May 12 12:42:34 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.60  Tue May 12 12:18:36 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Con il passaggio a Xorg modulare, mi sembra ci siano nelle documentazioni parecchie lacune ancora. 

Non so dove sbattere la testa.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> File xorg.conf creato...problemi con la scheda video.
> 
> ```
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
> ...

 

ci sei quasi.

less /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-185.18.29/README.bz2. Capitolo 8: Common problems.

probabilmente stai usando un modulo nvidia di una versione sbagliata.

1. chiudi X;

2. scarica la versione attuale del modulo nvidia con modprobe -rv nvidia e controlla che questo comando sia vuoto: lsmod|grep nvidia;

3. verifica che il link ls -l /usr/src/linux punti alla versione giusta del tuo kernel;

4. ricompila il modulo nvidia con emerge -1 nvidia-drivers;

5. ricarica il nuovo modulo nvidia: modprobe -v nvidia;

6. lancia X da terminale e verifica che regga senza errori: X (puoi controllare contemporaneamente i log);

fatto ciò, non dovresti proprio avere più problemi.

per approfondimenti:

nvidia-xconfig --advanced-help|less.

----------

## mrl4n

Niente di fatto...probabilmente avevo già fatto anche questa prova che al tentativo di caricare il modulo mi restituisce un'errore  del tipo periferica non trovata.

```
insmod /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko NVreg-DeviceFileMode=432 NVreg-DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg-DeviceFileGID=27 NVreg.....

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
```

----------

## cloc3

posta l'output di /usr/sbin/lspci -vvv|grep nV -A13

----------

## mrl4n

Eccolo:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: _Nvidia Corporation G70 [GEForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)(prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Subsystem: Giga-byte Tecnology Device 342c

Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

Status: Cap+ 66 Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ16

Region 0: Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non prefetchable) [size=16M]

Region 1: Memory at c0000000 (64-bit prefetchable) [size=256M]

Region 3: Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non prefetchable) [size=16M]

Region 5: I/O ports at 8c00 [size=128]

Expansion ROM at fe7e0000 [disabled] [size=128k]

Capabilites: [60] Power Management version 2

Flags: PMEClK- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME (D0-, D1-, D2-, D3ho-, D3cold-)

Status: SD0 PME- Enable- Dsel=0 Dscale=0 PME-
```

----------

## cloc3

bu. se lspci la vede, non dovrebbe essere un problema hw.

sei sicuro di avere abilitato nel kernel tutte le voci indicate nella guida ufficiale?

----------

## mrl4n

Io credo di si...controllerò di nuovo, per quanto con questa versione di kernel le voci non sono proprio uguali a quelle indicate nella guida...

----------

## Scen

http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce_7600.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Graphics Bus Technology 	PCI Express®
> 
> 

 

Hai abilitato il supporto a PCI Express nel kernel  :Question: 

```

Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

    [*] PCI Express support

```

?

----------

## mrl4n

Se la guida non fa riferimento, dubito che possa averlo fatto, grazie!! La prima volta che non uso genkernel e guarda cosa succede...speriamo meglio la prossima.

Ho sostituito memorie e scheda madre (chiaramente non per questo motivo) a questo punto faccio prima a ricominciare da capo.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Se la guida non fa riferimento, dubito che possa averlo fatto, grazie!! La prima volta che non uso genkernel e guarda cosa succede...

 

no.

non devi dare la colpa alla guida.

il problema è specifico del tuo hardware. la guida è dedicata alla configurazione del driver. bravo Scen che ha intuito il problema.

se ritieni che un avviso specifico per il caso delle schede PCI-EXPRESS possa essere integrato nella guida, puoi fare una richiesta su bugzilla, ma non darei per scontato una risposta positiva.

è ovvio che abbandonando genkernel per la compilazione manuale, si imparano un sacco di cose... ma ad un certo prezzo.

avresti potuto conservare una copia del .config di genkernel, per fare dei confronti.

----------

## mrl4n

E chi da la colpa alla guida? 

Dico se il riferimento non mi da traccia dell'operazione da intraprendere difficilmente riesco  a capire la direzione giusta...tu stesso, che credo hai molta più esperienza di me, ti sei arreso al problema dopo le canoniche prove e controlli...  :Surprised: 

So bene che il prezzo della conoscenza, spesso è sacrificio...ricomincio da capo, che problema c'è? Tempo un'oretta e torno al punto in cui mi trovo ora.   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Mi concedo un piccolo OT

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> è ovvio che abbandonando genkernel per la compilazione manuale, si imparano un sacco di cose... ma ad un certo prezzo.
> 
> avresti potuto conservare una copia del .config di genkernel, per fare dei confronti.

 

è ovvio solo per chi non conosce genkernel e ha dei pregiudizi nei suoi confronti ...

io l'ho configurato in modo che mi faccia fare a mano il menuconfig e lascio fare a lui il resto (montare /boot aggiungere il nuovo kernel a grub ecc ecc)

Scusate per l'OT ma ogni volta che vedo questi pregiudizi verso genkernel vedo rosso e parto alla carica  :Laughing: 

----------

## mrl4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ...io l'ho configurato in modo che mi faccia fare a mano il menuconfig e lascio fare a lui il resto (montare /boot aggiungere il nuovo kernel a grub ecc ecc)

 

Interessante questa cosa...mi voglio documentare a riguardo. Grazie per la news.   :Smile: 

Edit: P.S. problema risolto, la complicata configurazione della nuova scheda madre, rende il lettore dvd invisibile a gentoo...o meglio...parte il minimal e inizia il riconoscimento delle periferiche, ma una volta inserito il tipo di tastiera al momento di caricare la root del cd mi dice che è impossibile trovare l'unità cd-rom.

Temo sia finita l'avventura su questo PC.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

